# Brampton wood poi



## andyjanet (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi poi admin& all, 
Can we please remove Brampton wood from the poi list, the wildlife trust has decided after an invasion of ten vans last week they would like to discourage camper vans, the warden a good friend of mine didn't like cleaning up toilet mess from the streams in the wood. They have also had a lot of fly tipping and intend to sporadically lock the gates at night to discourage anyone stopping over, shame one of my favourite spots also great for watching badgers and glow worms, thanks andy. Sorry admin tried to write this on my phone can you move to appropriate area


----------



## noarlunga (Jul 10, 2015)

What a shame. That's one we used to use on our way to Cambridge Folk Festival. I'm sure it won't be WC members that caused the problem but we all reap the harvest.


----------



## Penny13 (Jul 11, 2015)

Andy that's so sad it was a lovely little stop how did they get 10 vans in it's tiny ?


----------



## andyjanet (Jul 12, 2015)

Removed gate off of hinges and swung it round on the chain, shame it wasn't really wet, five or six years ago we had a rave in there and several vans and cars were stuck on the main ride for several days, the worst rave happened in 2006, I used to live four miles away and could here the music all night, transit vans full of speakers, it took us months to clear up the human excrement and drug needles etc we think there were about 9000 people but local press said twenty thousand, some of us had great fun with strimmers and chainsaws etc very early Sunday morning, (sorry are they really noisy)


----------



## andyjanet (Oct 31, 2016)

*Height Barrier*

Hi All, Brampton wood cambs, an old POI is getting a height barrier 2.2m fitted Thursday 3rd november, seems the wildlife trust are fed up with rubbish and toilet emptying, dont blame them really i volunteer at this woodland site and i am sick of the mess, and getting the blame when people turn up and see me in the van, i am there to work but i still get the deadly stares. andy


----------



## Miduck (Oct 31, 2016)

*Miduck*



andyjanet said:


> Hi All, Brampton wood cambs, an old POI is getting a height barrier 2.2m fitted Thursday 3rd november, seems the wildlife trust are fed up with rubbish and toilet emptying, dont blame them really i volunteer at this woodland site and i am sick of the mess, and getting the blame when people turn up and see me in the van, i am there to work but i still get the deadly stares. andy


There's always some jobs that will spoyl eny think


----------

